# Swedish Cabbage Rolls



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

Someone very sweet found this recipe for me!!  

Swedish Cabbage Rolls - Kåldolmar:

1 med sized head cabbage
1 cup cooked rice
1 lb ground lean pork
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground allspice
1 egg
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp melted butter
1/2 cup light cream
1 cold cooked potato, grated
1 lb ground beef
1 med sized onion, chopped
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp sugar
3 tbsp flour
1/4 cup butter (or more)
1 tbsp flour

Wash cabbage and remove any damaged outer leaves, cut out core. Bring a large pot of water to boiling. Add cabbage to wilt leaves while preparing stuffing. Turn off heat under cabbage, mix together potato, rice, meats, onion, the 1 teaspoon salt, pepper, allspice, sugar, and egg. Separate leaves from cabbage as they wilt and drain: Return cabbage to water to wilt inner leaves. Shape stuffing into oblong patties and place on core end of cabbage leaf. Fold over sides of leaf slightly and roll up, tucking in sides of leaf if possible. It may be necessary to fasten rolls with toothpicks, if used, they should be removed before placing rolls in baking dish. Mix 3 tablespoons flour and the 1/4 teaspoon salt and roll cabbage leaves in mixture; brown in large skillet.  Remove cabbage rolls as they are browned and place in a large, flat, greased baking dish. Cover dish with aluminum foil. Heat over to 300 degrees. Bake 1 1/2 hours basting frequently with the 2 tablespoons melted butter. Remove baking dish from oven and place cabbage rolls on a warm platter. Mix the 1 tablespoon flour and cream in a small pan. Add the liquid from baking dish: Cook and stir over moderately low heat until thickened. Season to taste. Pour gravy over cabbage rolls before serving.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks yum


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

I have been searching and searching for this recipe.  I have had it since I was a child.  When I did the search I only came up with stuff in Swedish.  My aunt, for some reason, is very protective of this recipe.  I don't know why, but it's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds wonderful. Glad you were able to get the recipe.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

good bread to go with the cabbage rolls:

Limpa Bread: 

2 packages active dry yeast 
1 1/2 cups warm water (105 to 115 degrees) 
1/4 cup molasses 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 tbsp salt 
2 tbsp shortening 
1 tsp anise seed or grated peel of 1 or 2 oranges 
2 1/2 cups medium rye flour 
2 1/4 to 2 3/4 cups flour (if using self-rising flour, omit salt) 
cornmeal 

In mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. Stir in molasses, sugar, salt, shortening, anise seed, and rye flour. Beat until smooth. Mix in enough white flour to make dough easy to handle. 

Turn dough onto lightly floured board. Cover; let rest 10 to 15 minutes (Important! This makes the dough easier to handle). Knead until smooth, about 5 minutes. Place in greased bowl; turn greased side up. Cover; let rise in warm place until double, about 1 hour. Punch down dough; round up, cover and let rise until double, about 40 minutes. 

Grease baking sheet; sprinkle with cornmeal. Punch down dough; divide in half. Shape each half into round, slightly flat loaf. Place loaves in opposite corners of baking sheet. Cover; let rise 1 hour. 

Heat oven to 375°. Bake 30 to 35 minutes. 2 loaves.


----------

